# Milwaukee Regulator



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay to make things quick and easy, i had my left guage(not sure what that measures) at 1500 PSI last night(first night of installation), and I cant get my second guage the one on the right to move, its stuck at zero. I wake up and my right guage fell to 1100, and my right guage is till, zero. Help! And I have this huge bubble in my tubing, seems as if its about to pop, it looks like theres a clot about 3 inches before my check valve. God..


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

May I add I am losing my bubble rate within 10 minutes!!


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Nominal tank pressure is between 700 and 900 psi. You need to adjust the regulator knob to pressurize the 2nd gauge (regulated pressure to the needle valve). Make sure that there is NO LEAK at the connector joining the regulator and the tank. Check with soapy water.

Note that you must use a washer between the regulator and the tank.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

I did use a washer, there is no leak, is the regulator knob the black one in the front? Cause I'm adjusting it and the regulated pressure to the needle valve is not budging!!


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The adjustment knob is usually located at the center top of the regulator's body. CCW to decrease pressure, CW to increase pressure. It is possible that you may have a leak at the gauge or other joints on the regulator/gauge assembly. Check all joints with soapy water. If okay, then you may need to dip the entire assembly into a bathtub to check for leaks.

The high pressure reading can vary by about 200 psig, depending on the room temperature.


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

If you're reading (or were) 1500psi on the reg, I'd suspect the regulator is faulty


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Everything is under control, the check valve was installed in the wrong position. LOL


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

How do you like this unit? I'm about to order one off of e-bay today and so far all reviews point to good.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Seems to be running rock solid, and my plants are pearling(which they never did before). Its great to be honest, running 1 bps right into my intake of my Eheim 2213...Got it hooked up to the time of my lights. Great for your money, but to keep a steady bubble rate you must bring up the flow to the needle valve to around 30-40 psi. As of now, a definate reccomendation.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I was going to get one but saw the directions for starting it up. If you do it wrong you can screw up the regulator. I just ordered one fro Rex Grigg that includes regulator,soleniod,bubble counter,needle valve, check valve and 5 ft of CO2 tubing for 156$. A much better unit and deal IMO.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

How come it's so much more though? I'm just asking not picking a fight, but a Milwaukee is 85$ and includes everything but CO2 tubing. I understand that Rex uses quality equiptment. And i'm assuming the needle valve isnt a 3 turn one like i read the Milwaukee one is?.

EDIT: Intresting you live in Cedar Falls, I used to live in Charles City, and before that Winterset.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Clippard parts are expensive.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Muirner said:


> How come it's so much more though? I'm just asking not picking a fight, but a Milwaukee is 85$ and includes everything but CO2 tubing. I understand that Rex uses quality equiptment. And i'm assuming the needle valve isnt a 3 turn one like i read the Milwaukee one is?.
> 
> EDIT: Intresting you live in Cedar Falls, I used to live in Charles City, and before that Winterset.


You can also build your own ultra-high performance rig ultra cheap. The secret is in the high-precision needle valve.

1. Beer regulator...$41

2. Ideal 52 series -1- brass needle valve...$75

3. Check valve, misc connectors, and hose...$15

I prefer to inject the CO2 directly into the intake tube of the filfer. Keep all lines as short as possible. No need for a bubble counter, since most intake tubes are translucent. Use the lowest regulated pressure to achieve the desired CO2 flow rate. A well tuned system should operate efficiently around 10 to 15 psig.


----------



## rnakas (Mar 12, 2007)

Imo it's better to spend a little more for something of better quality than have your tank go down the drain if the solenoid sticks open.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Muirner said:


> How do you like this unit? I'm about to order one off of e-bay today and so far all reviews point to good.


you can get this from Dr. Foster and Smith for a great deal. $119 plus ship, comes with everything you need with tubing and a timer and glass diffuser.

I have seen it on sale for as low as $95 at times and the regulator is an AZOO, (at least it was when my friend bought two packages and he is happy with them) and if I remember correctly Rex recommends AZOO of you aren't buying his.

I have two AZOO's, and Two JBJ's

I actually like the JBJ a little better, but the Azoo's work fine also.

But in all honesty, when I get another, I will probably be buying a Milwaukee just so that I have the experience with it.

If you didn't order yet, check this out, it is a good deal IMO

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I was looking at the Dr. F&S deal, but I'll be building the inline reactor that is shown on Rex's web site. I'll defentally keep that in mind, but the Milwaukee off ebay is like 78$ plus 7 shipping. I'll use rex's plans to build the reactor and i have everything but the 2 feet of tubing i need. From John N. that'll run $1.20, and a check valve makes it $11.20


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep, you should be set, here is another idea

www.aquabuys.com

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...de=jbj_co2r&Category_Code=i3&Product_Count=10

JBJ regulator, solenoid and bubble counter.
Their bubble counter goes inline right out the needle valve right to the tubing, so it is really not an extra component and doesn't take up much space, but it will help you get your bubble count right.

it is like $82 plus ship, maybe $7 to ship (not sure, may be higher), a couple bucks more, but you have a bubble counter.

Just a thought.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Usually you can find that same package for about 78$ + shipping on ebay, but as of right now they only have that plus the milwaukee controller and a diffuser for 178...


----------

